# MAC address filtering, not working?



## XJ99on33s

The router in use is an Actiontec Q1000.

Is there any reason a device would still be allowed access to a network even if it's MAC address has NOT been added to the allow list?

We have a PS3, a laptop, and my smartphone in the house that use WiFi. Since we're actually using WiFi now, thought it would be a good idea to increase security and use MAC filtering. It doesn't seem to be working.

It's definitely enabled, that part I know. There were two options, either to deny all devices except those on an allow list, or allow all devices except those on a deny list. I chose the first option, to deny all devices unless listed otherwise. I then added my smartphone to the allow list and found that I still connected just fine.

The laptop was not added to the list just to see how this works. Despite it not being on the list, it's still an active device, still using WiFi, and still has web access. Why? Did I miss something?


----------



## Wand3r3r

if you remove power from the router and then boot it back up again is mac filtering still set to deny all unless on access list?

Did you reboot the laptop after the changes in the router? If you had it should have been denied access.

BTW mac filtering has its place [contrary to the common internet take of its useless] but your security comes from using WPA2 for your wireless encryption. WPA and WEP have been hacked and are not recommended for encryption of wireless.


----------



## XJ99on33s

We've been using WPA2 from the start. I'm not sure if WiFi was enabled by default or if the tech turned it on but, WPA2 was already enabled. We just changed the SSID and passphrase.

As far as pulling the power and rebooting, yes, it still set to deny all except from the access list. My cell was still listed on that list as well. 

The laptop has been rebooted. When I first enabled MAC filtering, the laptop was off already. I turned it on to give it a whirl. If I remove my phone from the allow list, it works as it should. I can see the network but, can't connect to it. Same goes for the PS3.

Thanks for the response.


----------

